# UK Spouse Visa - Length of Validity, Travel and Work Allowance



## kelvingrove (Mar 13, 2013)

I am a UK\US citizen living in the US and will be returning to the UK to live. My wife is a US citizen and I will be sponsoring her UK spouse visa. We have been married and living in the US for 14 years. I have a few questions that I hope someone can answer:

1) Once a visa has been issued how long is it valid for? 5 years? 10 years?
2) If we move back to the US will the visa be voided or can she come back into the UK for the length of time that the visa is valid?
3) Will it allow my wife to travel outside the UK e.g. back to the US, and then reenter the country or is a separate travel permit required once she is in the UK?
4) Will it allow my wife to work in the UK?

Cheers!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kelvingrove said:


> I am a UK\US citizen living in the US and will be returning to the UK to live. My wife is a US citizen and I will be sponsoring her UK spouse visa. We have been married and living in the US for 14 years. I have a few questions that I hope someone can answer:
> 
> 1) Once a visa has been issued how long is it valid for? 5 years? 10 years?


Two and a half years, plus 3 months to facilitate travelling to UK.



> 2) If we move back to the US will the visa be voided or can she come back into the UK for the length of time that the visa is valid?


She can return at any time while the visa is valid, but if she doesn't stay in UK long enough, she may not be eligible for a renewal (further 30 months) and may have to extend the current visa. Indefinite leave to remain (permanent residency) is usually granted after 5 years in UK.



> 3) Will it allow my wife to travel outside the UK e.g. back to the US, and then reenter the country or is a separate travel permit required once she is in the UK?


As I've said, it's a multi-entry visa.



> 4) Will it allow my wife to work in the UK?


Yes. But to successfully sponsor her visa, you must have earned at least £18,600 gross in the last year in US and have a UK job offer paying the same starting within 3 months of return, or savings of £62,500.


----------



## kelvingrove (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the fast response!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

Msg Deleted Why?


----------



## Pond (Mar 27, 2013)

How long do you have to stay in uk for to be eligible for renewal? Thank you!


----------

